# agressive behaviour



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,I was wondering if you could help me help my pyscho pigeon. I rescued her from downtown toronto about two months ago, she is probably 3 months old. She has become very territorial of everything...including me. If you put your hand near her she starts strutting and cooing and if you don't move it, she will attack . She only lets me handle her and is very clingy. She sits on my shoulder and is completely content, but when I look at her she attacks my face, as well as anyone else that comes near me. I never let her on top of my head and always try to be above her when I talk. Any one with any ideas of how to curb this behaviour or ideas on why she is acting out would be helpful. 

She has a cage but the door is always open when I am home/awake.
thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She is going through the teenage phase. Fortunately, it doesn't last as long with Pigeons as it does with humans.
I don't think she recognizes your hand as being part of you. She sees it a some creature...monster... that puts her back in her cage.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

I have been there before! Stanley went through this phase right about that age as well, Except he wouldn't even let me get near him. He went from a cuddly little baby to a bossy biting crazy teenager pigeon! I can promise you though that it does get better. After a month or so he snapped out of it and liked me again


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She could possibly be a he


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> She could possibly be a he


and she could just as likely be a she.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Two of my pigeons, Roscoe and Tooter have been with me for years and still beat on me. So do my girls, Barbie, Matilda and Ruby, who once was a sweet thing.

Deep down I know they all love me, but I know its just a pigeon thing.


----------



## showboat (Nov 17, 2009)

*Agressive*

I have a female and she has certain days where all she wants to do is bite and wing flap. My brother likes to play with her with a koozie. She will wrestle with it until convinced she won the fight. The funny thing is that she is alone most of the day and seems to enjoy the attention. To calm her down I grab her and hold her tight so she can't bite. Usually after awhile the game is over and she settles down.


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, thanks, that is reassuring hopefully she will go back to being a little suck, I was worried it would be a permanent state. It is like she has a split personality, she has to be on me, but whenever I look her she freaks. She is also attacking my 95 pound dog, who luckily adores and ignores her. I'll just wait it out and see..


----------

